# My Computer Is Having Random Ping Spikes Up To 3000. Please Help.



## HelpMyComputersInShambles (Jun 16, 2019)

Hello all, okay let me start this by saying that this has been an issue for almost a year now. I've been able to deal with it and suck it up for this long but I've finally cracked. I can honestly feel the hairs being ripped from my scalp as we speak... Okay let me explain my issue. 
When I first made my computer I was sure that I had to go wireless adapter right off the bat. Mainly because my room is on the other side of the house compared too where the router is. And all was good, so I had a very crisp 20-25ms solid nearly no problems at all. Plus our neighborhood just got the google fiber upgrades that it so badly needed. About more than a year goes by and I start having these very weird ping spikes that would for no reason at all shoot up to about 1000-3000ms. This would happen about every few minutes but sometimes it can vary. It'd halt everything I was doing at the time, most of it being talking to friends over discord and playing games. This would either give me a few good seconds of me flying through random objects in the game I was playing or just completely disconnect me from it. I've been doing a lot of researching over the year and trying to figure this out little by little to hopefully find a solution to fixing this. But believe me I am no Tech Wizard.
In total we have about 4 or so computers along with maybe 4 more phones in the house who are connected to the internet. I've gone and compared this to the other devices in the house and none except my desktop are experiencing this. I ended up buying another adapter to see if it was a adapter issue but I'd still give me the same problem. I checked to see if this was a hardware problem, as far as I can tell it's not. I took my computer back down stairs and connected it to the router (in the living room) via Ethernet and had zero problems with it. I brought it back upstairs because I'd have no privacy and its impossible for me to have a set up down there. 
I've done quite a lot of things like console commands and router changes in some of my options. After seeing what other people are experiencing and trying to compare it to mine, but I think it was about time for me to post my own thread because I think what this is could be very unique. 

 This is me pinging google.com


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 16, 2019)

what about moving your pc somewhere and test it again, what about the gain and how many bars that you have in your pc?
if the result is the same i guess it's from wireless itself and there's nothing you can do


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 16, 2019)

What does Speedtest.net show?

Try pinging your ISP instead of Google. If those ping times are good, then I would use *tracert -4 www.google.com* to see if you can determine where the high latency is happening. If pinging your ISP are bad, contact your ISP. 

I also agree with micropage7. You should try pinging with a computer direct connected to your router via Ethernet. If latency issues are encountered there too, then troubleshooting from your distant room via wireless is pointless.


----------



## advanced3 (Jun 16, 2019)

I have recently been getting a lot of Packet loss thru Comcast, this causes severe lag even though my ping in game (rocket league) stays decent. Sometime Pinging Youtube or Google will result in occasional  2,000 ms pings and tracert will result in timed out servers along the hop. It has gotten much better over the past couple days though.


----------



## HelpMyComputersInShambles (Jun 16, 2019)

I appreciate the help. I did some tracert stuff to see where I'm getting my high ping from and I think I need to call my provider and see whats going on on there end.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 17, 2019)

Keep us posted. 

Check your cables too - especially if a separate router and modem. Those factory made Ethernet cables typically are cheaply made, often poorly crimped. Yet they are critical network devices. Check the cable from the ISP to the gateway device (typically the modem) too.


----------



## PainfulByte (Jun 17, 2019)

If we start from the fact that you have no problem when you are physically connected, we can safely assume that this is probably a wireless connection problem.

You could start with continuously pinging your gateway (ping -t yourGatewayIP) from different spots in your house while connected via wi-fi to see if  some areas are more problematic than others. Try to log 30 mins worth of pings at each spot. If you notice some areas are free of problems, you definitely have some sort of RF issue.

You also have to check for ping each test if your wireless adapter connects to the 2.4Ghz band, or the 5Ghz band. The 2.4Ghz band is more prone to channel saturation and cochannel interference, but it has much better range. On the other hand, 5Ghz has alot more channels and so it drastically diminishes co-channel interference problems, but its range is not as good as 2.4Ghz.

If you notice your problems mostly happen on one band you can usually force your adapter on the other band via the driver's settings. It can be a pain to find them if you're not tech savvy though... but they are there.

Ideally, you should do a 30min test run for each band in each spot. It's alot of work, but this is the drawback of troubleshooting wi-fi.

I would start with this without going any deeper.


----------



## HelpMyComputersInShambles (Jun 17, 2019)

I will do my best to post updates whenever I can. Thank you all for the advice and help that you have given so far!


----------



## bug (Jun 17, 2019)

Also, just stating the obvious, but use a network analyzer and try to set your router to use a channel with as few interference as possible.
But this may not be able to solve your problem if you have a rogue device in your house that will simply migrate to the same channel.


----------

